# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  BioShock 2 (2010/RUS/1C/RIP)

## VAU

*BioShock 2 (2010/RUS/1C/RIP)*

Продолжение знаменитого «умного шутера», завоевавшего более пятидесяти титулов «Игра 2007 года» в рейтингах ведущих игровых журналов и онлайн-порталов, — это невероятная история, новый главный герой, уникальный игровой опыт и море острых ощущений. 
С тех пор как завершились драматические события оригинальной игры BioShock, прошло десять лет. На побережье Атлантического океана происходит череда таинственных исчезновений маленьких девочек. Следы зловещего похитителя ведут не иначе как в подводный город Восторг. 


 


Информация о игре
Год выпуска: 2010
Жанр: Action (Shooter) / 3D / 1st Person
Разработчик: 2K Marin
Издатель: 2K Games / *1C*
Платформа: PC
Тип издания: перепакованная лицензия
*Язык интерфейса и озвучки: русская* 
Таблэтка: не требуется
*Размер: 3.41 GB*

Системные требования: 
- Операционная система: Windows XP SP3/Vista SP1/Windows 7 
- Процессор: AMD Athlon 64 3800+, 2,4 ГГц/Intel Pentium IV 530, 3,0 ГГц 
- Оперативная память: 2 Гб 
- Видеокарта: NVIDIA 7800GT/ATI Radeon X1900 с 256 Мб 
- Звуковая карта: Звуковое устройство, совместимое с DirectX® 9.0с 
- Свободное место на жестком диске: 6 Гб 

Особенности рипа
- видео, звук, текстуры оставлены в оригинальном качестве 
- удален мультиплеер и финальные титры 
- автоустановка ПО: DirectX (июнь 2010), GFWL, VC++


*Скачать бесплатно с Turbobit*

----------

